# NYP-ROC and back on the LSL - Live Report!



## cpotisch (Feb 18, 2019)

Backpack is bulging and devices are charging!




Tomorrow at 3:40 PM we catch Lake Shore Limited #49 (in a Roomette) to Rochester!

On Wednesday we will be touring Rochester Institute of Technology (the real point of this trip), and on Thursday we come home on LSL #49, boarding at 9:53 AM.

Not a long trip at all (unless the eastbound Late Shore is particularly tardy   ), but since this will be my first time ever dining “contemporary”, taking the LSL westbound, or even touring a college, it should be an interesting experience.

Brace for an unnecessary amount of commentary and photos over the next three days!


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 19, 2019)

Off to NYP!


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 19, 2019)

Chilling in the ClubAcela now!

We grabbed lunch at Pret and my dad is now picking up a couple doughnuts at Krispy Kreme. The train is currently on time, so should arrive here from the yard around 3:10. At that point we’ll head down to the tracks and try to “pre-board”.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 19, 2019)

Greetings from car 4912 of the Lake Shore Limited!


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 19, 2019)

And we are whizzing through the Empire Connection. Hudson River coming up soon! 





EDIT: Whoops. Didn’t realize that this only just sent. We have been on the Hudson for a while now.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 19, 2019)

Life is good. ^_^


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 19, 2019)

Our SCA, Melanie (who seems lovely), just stopped by for the routine introduction/explanation, and when I mentioned that this would be my first time trying the boxed meals, she didn’t seem particularly fond of them.

ME: We’ve taken Roomettes many times, but this will be our first time trying the boxed meals.

MELANIE: Ah yes, the whole [puts air quotes up] “fresh and contemporary” [air quotes down] system. Quote unquote.

I do like how the staff don’t hide their true feelings about these clear service downgrades. It’s sort of comforting in a way.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 19, 2019)

Chilling (not eating yet) in Viewliner diner Sleeper Lounge 68008 “Columbus”. The moment I sat down, the attendant walked over and asked me if I want to eat dinner now (i don’t) and whether I want a beverage. I asked for a ginger ale and he brought it over, with ice, pretty much instantaneously. So service has admittedly been pretty good so far, though that may just be up to the fact that there are only a few people in here right now.




I do have to say though, the persistent contemporary-ness is starting to get on my nerves.  /monthly_2019_02/18FFF5D2-0EE3-4DA3-8155-FA940D019069.thumb.jpeg.682ac5b48027e47f4cbd72cdbf54c7c2.jpeg


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 19, 2019)

We left Croton-Harmon several minutes ago./monthly_2019_02/8126D212-8DF7-46FF-B953-8CFF3024CC67.thumb.jpeg.d75f05dc54f5d4fc2b3ec4453a85a473.jpeg

I’ve gotta say, this scenery really is pretty shockingly gorgeous.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 19, 2019)

Having a fun conversation with the Sleeper Lounge attendant and another passenger. The attendant was convinced that the LSL is an “exception” to the rule that diesels can’t run into Penn Station, and therefore runs on diesel the whole way. Me and that other guy went into a whole explanation of how dual modes and traction motors work and such. He then had several more questions about how generators and steam heat and locomotives worked, and happily remarked on the fact that he’s been working the rails for 30 years and is still learning all this new stuff. Very nice guy.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 19, 2019)

Just left Rhinecliff Station.







Probably having dinner in not too long!


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 19, 2019)

Wow, these views really never get old.


(That’s the Rhinecliff-Kingston bridge, BTW)


----------



## B757Guy (Feb 19, 2019)

Great trip report! Enjoy RIT, it was one of the schools I also visited when deciding on college. Of course that was 34 years ago! Great school, but Rochester in the winter was hard to consider!


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 19, 2019)

So we got dinner around 5:40 PM. Dad ordered the Beef Provençal and I got the Asian Noodle Bowl. I did enjoy the much more laid back structure of the “Sleeper Lounge”, since we just ordered when we were ready and had the whole table to ourself (an Amtrak first for me). My meal box contained the noodle bowl, a super sweet sesame dressing, a warm roll and butter spread, a small side salad with balsamic vinaigrette, a vegan all natural “brownie bar” which tasted like slightly sour and chewy nothingness, and interestingly, a wet towel. Each of us then had a choice of either a separately packaged large dark chocolate actual brownie, or a blondie. I opted for the former, and it was pretty good.

Plenty of food, however the noodle bowl really didn’t have any flavor without that sesame dressing, and was way too sweet with it. I ended up putting a splash of the balsamic in and a sprinkle of salt, at which point it wasn’t bad at all, but still a far cry from the black bean veggie burger with Swiss that I know and love.

Unfortunately, it turns out I somehow didn’t take any pictures of my meal (though I would swear I did), so you will all have to wait until my Thursday lunch on #48 for pictures.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 19, 2019)

Departing Schenectady now. Should be arriving in Rochester in about 3 1/2 hours.

BTW, I got these shots of #449 across the platform at ALB before it was combined with the #49. One Boston section passenger who had hopped off for some fresh air started freaking out when it started to pull away, and was very hesitant to accept that it would be back in literally two or three minutes, and was just going forward 500 feet or so to back into our track. As I’ve said before, some people really can’t handle the idea of trains splitting or combining. /monthly_2019_02/9B663EE9-35F9-4A7D-9D75-A9D23F73E1DF.thumb.jpeg.e3400c11b4ff9495bab138c26dd596e1.jpeg/monthly_2019_02/7EA51502-9C32-4D31-831E-DDB49B328FE0.thumb.jpeg.1e3a43d65341127361d2aeb103cdccb4.jpeg/monthly_2019_02/FE8DDEA8-13E1-4BF3-9C83-A4B0FDE86F3F.thumb.jpeg.48cca6f745924f358ba902104e6d98da.jpeg

And I definitely wouldn’t want to be in a Bedroom or high number Roomette in that sleeper!


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 19, 2019)

Chilling with my iPad in the upper bunk. We’re currently stopped at William F. Walsh Transportation Center (Syracuse). Rochester is next.


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Feb 19, 2019)

Nice report! Thanks!!


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 19, 2019)

F900ElCapitan said:


> Nice report! Thanks!!


Glad to hear it and you’re very welcome!


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 19, 2019)

We’re now due into Rochester at 11:02 (five minutes early). Only 17 minutes left onboard!


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 19, 2019)

And here is our complimentary and contemporary amenity kit, which I think many AUers (such as me) had pretty much forgotten existed:


----------



## PVD (Feb 19, 2019)

Trivia time. You showed a picture of the Rhinecliff-Kingston Bridge, designed by David Steinman one of the best known bridge engineers. He worked on many projects among the most famous, the Mackinac Strait, and the Henry Hudson amongst them. But forgotten is the fact that his firm lost out on the Tacoma-Narrows, his design was not selected, oh well.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 20, 2019)

Just finished an extremely crappy breakfast at the Best Western buffet. Everything (such as the waffles and the danishes) were just dry and salty and gross. Even the fruit punch just tasted like grape syrup. :wacko:

Here’s the highly unspectacular waffle bar:/monthly_2019_02/AADD4464-7B09-4FE8-87C0-C93E876BBB1B.thumb.jpeg.b821957d04e4ab66ea2c0558e3a80e62.jpeg

Still, I’m liking the morning views of the snow.




Now we’re off to RIT!


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 20, 2019)

And from last night...

On the platform at ROC with the LSL.









The departure board in the waiting area of the new station building:


And the outside of said station building:


----------



## Maglev (Feb 20, 2019)

I am enjoying your report and photos!  I hope the visit to RIT goes well!


----------



## NEPATrainTraveler (Feb 20, 2019)

Great report so far! Makes me want to ride the LSL again. I love the scenery on the Hudson.


----------



## PVD (Feb 20, 2019)

In the fall when the leaves are changing, wow...


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Feb 20, 2019)

PVD said:


> Trivia time. You showed a picture of the Rhinecliff-Kingston Bridge, designed by David Steinman one of the best known bridge engineers. He worked on many projects among the most famous, the Mackinac Strait, and the Henry Hudson amongst them. But forgotten is the fact that his firm lost out on the Tacoma-Narrows, his design was not selected, oh well.


Follow up question, of the two Tacoma-Narrows bridges which one was David Steinman going to design?


----------



## PVD (Feb 20, 2019)

Galloping Gertie.....


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 20, 2019)

NEPATrainTraveler said:


> Great report so far! Makes me want to ride the LSL again. I love the scenery on the Hudson.


Because I’ve only ever taken the LSL eastbound and it’s always been hours late, this was my first time actually seeing the Hudson, from a Roomette, in daylight. This really changed my attitude about the LSL completely (up until now, I just found the route to be way too dreary and boring).


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 20, 2019)

Back at the hotel. Between the three tours (which involved walking multiple miles in snow boots), lunch at the cafeteria, and two different “info sessions”, we spent something like six hours at RIT, and I am extremely exhausted.

Probably getting dinner in not too long.


----------



## Pere Flyer (Feb 20, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> Back at the hotel. Between the three tours (which involved walking multiple miles in snow boots), lunch at the cafeteria, and two different “info sessions”, we spent something like six hours at RIT, and I am extremely exhausted.
> Probably getting dinner in not too long.


My sister toured RIT when she was choosing a college four years ago, and she indicated similar harsh winter conditions.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 20, 2019)

Pere Flyer said:


> My sister toured RIT when she was choosing a college four years ago, and she indicated similar harsh winter conditions.


Fortunately it was a relatively moderate 30-35º F today, which really isn’t too bad, but we had to wear boots due to the couple inches of snow that fell over the past couple days and today’s periodic showers of it. Still, it really doesn’t seem to be much worse than NYC.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 20, 2019)

Finishing up with dinner at “Bar Luie”, a decent but unspectacular bar and grill about a block from the hotel. Between the two of us we got fried calamari, chips with guac and salsa, and an impossible burger. 

Now it’s time to head back and start packing up.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 21, 2019)

In the Lyft making our way to the station. Breakfast service is supposed to end at 11:00, so hopefully the LSL doesn’t get any later...  :help:


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 21, 2019)

So it’s 10:25 right now, and Amtrak.com is claiming that the Lake Shore has yet to even arrive in Depew, yet will be departing at 10:05. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 21, 2019)

Ever hear about an "A New York Minute?"


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 21, 2019)

And for anyone interested, here are more pics of the new station building. ‘Tis pretty nice.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 21, 2019)

They just announced that it’s currently in Buffalo having engine issues. The P42s definitely haven’t been doing well lately. :unsure:


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 21, 2019)

Just announced a few minutes ago that it’s finally departed BUF.

I’m now just hoping for the delays to spiral out of control as it gets out of sync with the freights, so that we get to spend the night onboard and maybe even get a voucher out of it.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 21, 2019)

We’re on the train and in our Roomette now, having finally boarded at about 12:20 (instead of the scheduled 9:53). As expected, this is the same consist as we took westbound, but due to our mechanical issues, we now have three P42s!







Leaving Rochester:


It was also interesting how for the last 20 or so minutes before the train arrived, the electronic platform signs and station departure boards were convinced that it was already there.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 21, 2019)

In ViewDiner Sleeper Lounge 68008 “Columbus” now. Got the noodle bowl again, and this time didn’t bother at all with the sesame dressing (just some vinaigrette), so it’s actually pretty good. I also overheard that they still had a few muffins left over from the breakfast service I never got to experience, so the LSA happily gave me one (I had the choice of blueberry or banana nut, and opted for the former). So here is my lunch, consisting of ginger ale, a (crappy) blueberry muffin, Asian Noodle Bowl, small side salad, warm bread roll, and brownie bar:


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## cpotisch (Feb 21, 2019)

Arriving in Syracuse.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 21, 2019)

Nice photos.  Lots of snow.  (very different from Orlando weather).

Do you recommend the noodle bowl without their dressing?


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 21, 2019)

pennyk said:


> Do you recommend the noodle bowl without their dressing?


Yep, it’s actually really good. I have effectively turned it into a sort of “noodle salad” with the vinaigrette.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 21, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> Yep, it’s actually really good. I have effectively turned it into a sort of “noodle salad” with the vinaigrette.


I bring my own garlic-free dressing (oil and vinegar).  That option may work for me.  Thanks.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 21, 2019)

Greetings from Utica!


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Feb 21, 2019)

So how did you like the actual campus visit part?

Two things when you look at schools:

1. Make sure there is a Pret near you. Potbellys also will work as another option. 

2. Remember that, when it snows, there will not be snow days. You will still have to go to class. :giggle:


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 21, 2019)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> So how did you like the actual campus visit part?


I’m still not totally sure, since I honestly don’t entire know what I’m actually looking for. I was not a huge fan of the fact that I would have to spend a fifth year working a “co-op” job endorsed by the college before I could graduate, or that it’s the second largest private college in the country (nearly 19,000 students). But the facilities seem pretty nice, the food was good (always important), and they seem to have a lot of interesting programs and clubs and such. So I would say it’s definitely a possibility.



Mystic River Dragon said:


> Two things when you look at schools:
> 
> 1. Make sure there is a Pret near you. Potbellys also will work as another option.
> 
> 2. Remember that, when it snows, there will not be snow days. You will still have to go to class. :giggle:


Well done. :giggle:   :lol:


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 21, 2019)

So I learned from the diner/sleeper-lounge/whatever attendant, that the 4812 sleeper (car 62040) is actually out of commission due to the discovery last night in Chicago that some pipes had frozen, burst, and subsequently flooded the entire car with waste. It turns out this is the reason why one lady we met on the platform in Rochester who is also going to NYP in a Roomette, had without any explanation received a new e-ticket that has her in coach on the LSL to Albany, at which point she then has to transfer to Business class on a different train to NYP.

Particularly striking here is the fact that that was the _exact car_ we were in two days ago on the way _to_ Rochester, and apparently would have even had the same SCA (Melanie) had it run today.  :unsure:


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 21, 2019)

Just left Schenectady. Got these shots going around a curve as we left:


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 21, 2019)

In Albany now. Dad went to the Sleeper Lounge just before arrival to get some coffee before we lost power. I’m currently chilling solo in the Roomette.

Two very different kinds of “P32s”/monthly_2019_02/4C5BC92F-6A19-4CBA-ADC7-8664A1B64133.thumb.jpeg.0adf9a4d279f833092ff9ebb0927e7a6.jpeg


This one isn’t looking so great:/monthly_2019_02/8BD8487D-116B-488C-92E7-03FB621C8F05.thumb.jpeg.ddd58b86b1069d11baa53ab74a88df85.jpeg

And look what we have over in the back! The one and only Great Dome #10031 _Ocean View_!



/monthly_2019_02/22B0E8D8-1D48-45C2-9386-3C6BA3EAEEED.thumb.jpeg.f64c634ad4fd377905e65382926e70f1.jpeg

Another P32AC-DM:/monthly_2019_02/3B87A1DB-9BF2-4125-8455-60C1C8D55853.thumb.jpeg.2caa6173bab5dfc271e9ba82ccdf26a2.jpeg

And another one, which also isn’t looking so great./monthly_2019_02/708CA188-C8AC-4AB5-AFE9-99831F110ED1.thumb.jpeg.1523dfd4dd96db45e69900f004704b51.jpeg

Stopped on track 4:


(Continued in next post)


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 21, 2019)

(Continuing from last post)

A northbound Ethan Allen Express departing:
/monthly_2019_02/5E5BE129-0BC1-4073-B791-60D08545E751.thumb.jpeg.e3fc5db84eea4eadfac94bc9f6840de9.jpeg


And us departing:


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 21, 2019)

We left Albany maybe half an hour ago, and are now approaching Rhinecliff. They loaded on some sandwiches and snacks in ALB, and I had a choice of either a vegan wrap or another Asian Noodle Bowl. I played it safe and got the Noodle Bowl, and this time she put in a special large brownie from the cafe car! 




EDIT: Argh. Thought this went through at like 6:00 PM. Good brownie, though.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 21, 2019)

In Croton-Harmon now:


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 21, 2019)

Got these pics between ALB and POU:


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 21, 2019)

Back in the Roomette now for the final 45 minutes or so of this trip. I’m chilling in the top bunk (though the SCA forgot to provide blankets!) and dad’s getting a bit of work done down below. I can just barely see the river in this dark.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 21, 2019)

I did get a few pics at POU station, including some of Metro-North’s diesel through-trains. Unfortunately it was dark and I took the pictures when we were going at a good clip, so they're a bit blurry.


----------



## como (Feb 21, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> Arriving in Syracuse.
> 
> View attachment 12583
> 
> ...


It's nice seeing the pictures of the Syracuse station.  I lived in Syracuse for 4 years in the mid 1980's and took the LSL to New York City and Chicago several times.  The station was in Liverpool.  It was inconvenient and not a nice place so the "new" station is much better.  If you go to  RIT you'll probably get used to the snow.  After a while you appreciate the beauty and learn to deal with the rest!


----------



## PVD (Feb 21, 2019)

The new Syracuse station (not so new anymore) is much better situated, and the ability to connect to both local and regional buses is a big plus. So is the easy access to the highways....


----------



## Rasputin (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks for your report and glad to hear that you had a good trip.  Was there a Boston sleeper on both trains?  Did you notice what the patronage was on the New York sleepers?  Did your train only have one New York sleeper coming back?


----------



## PVD (Feb 22, 2019)

I was thinking about some of the same things, but in one of the pictures going around the curve you can see the Boston sleeper so I figure it was there at least coming back....He mentioned one of the NY sleepers was out of service for frozen pipes..... Don't remember the commentary on sleepers for the trip up, we'll have to wait for a CP update....


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 22, 2019)

There was a Boston sleeper both ways. I'm not sure what patronage was on the way there, but on the way back it was sold out.



cpotisch said:


> Departing Schenectady now. Should be arriving in Rochester in about 3 1/2 hours.
> 
> BTW, I got these shots of #449 across the platform at ALB before it was combined with the #49. One Boston section passenger who had hopped off for some fresh air started freaking out when it started to pull away, and was very hesitant to accept that it would be back in literally two or three minutes, and was just going forward 500 feet or so to back into our track. As I’ve said before, some people really can’t handle the idea of trains splitting or combining. /monthly_2019_02/9B663EE9-35F9-4A7D-9D75-A9D23F73E1DF.thumb.jpeg.e3400c11b4ff9495bab138c26dd596e1.jpeg/monthly_2019_02/7EA51502-9C32-4D31-831E-DDB49B328FE0.thumb.jpeg.1e3a43d65341127361d2aeb103cdccb4.jpeg/monthly_2019_02/FE8DDEA8-13E1-4BF3-9C83-A4B0FDE86F3F.thumb.jpeg.48cca6f745924f358ba902104e6d98da.jpeg
> 
> And I definitely wouldn’t want to be in a Bedroom or high number Roomette in that sleeper!


----------



## Rasputin (Feb 22, 2019)

Was there only one New York sleeper on your return trip?  Maybe that was why the Boston sleeper was sold out - to accommodate some passengers who would ordinarily have been in a New York sleeper.  Thanks.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 22, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> Was there only one New York sleeper on your return trip?  Maybe that was why the Boston sleeper was sold out - to accommodate some passengers who would ordinarily have been in a New York sleeper.  Thanks.


There were two NY sleepers, but as I said in the below post, 4812 was out of commission due to a couple pipes bursting.



cpotisch said:


> So I learned from the diner/sleeper-lounge/whatever attendant, that the 4812 sleeper (car 62040) is actually out of commission due to the discovery last night in Chicago that some pipes had frozen, burst, and subsequently flooded the entire car with waste. It turns out this is the reason why one lady we met on the platform in Rochester who is also going to NYP in a Roomette, had without any explanation received a new e-ticket that has her in coach on the LSL to Albany, at which point she then has to transfer to Business class on a different train to NYP.
> 
> Particularly striking here is the fact that that was the _exact car_ we were in two days ago on the way _to_ Rochester, and apparently would have even had the same SCA (Melanie) had it run today.  :unsure:




That said, we checked Amtrak.com and rooms were all sold out between ALB and BOS anyway, so I don't see how the "issue" with 4812 would have been the reason for the Boston sleeper being sold out.


----------



## Rasputin (Feb 22, 2019)

So the 4812 car was still on your train 48 but it was out of service.  I guess I had thought that it had been bad--ordered in Chicago and left there.  Sorry if I misunderstood this.  Thanks.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 22, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> So the 4812 car was still on your train 48 but it was out of service.  I guess I had thought that it had been bad--ordered in Chicago and left there.  Sorry if I misunderstood this.  Thanks.


Not an issue. 

Our Sleeper Lounge attendant explained that Chicago isn't quite as suited to fixing Viewliners as Sunnyside is, so they felt that bringing it back to NYC was the best option. Another factor I imagine may have played a role in this decision is the fact that NYP is served by five single-level LD trains vs Chicago's two, making it that much more likely that they will be able to use that car the moment it gets fixed.


----------



## PVD (Feb 22, 2019)

If it is beyond what ssyd would handle, and needs to go to Hialeah, it would be added to a train in ssyd


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 23, 2019)

We ended up arriving in NYP at 8:07 PM, which is 1h 45m late. That’s late enough for it to be annoying and to keep me from seeing the Hudson in daylight, but still not late enough for us to get a voucher or anything. 

Out of the entire 8 hour ride, I only spent the final 45 minutes or so in that upper bunk, which I do sort of regret considering how cozy it is and that I didn’t give myself the chance to enjoy it.                     /monthly_2019_02/DD44F404-8850-4756-A531-2B0181897ECD.thumb.jpeg.223f2f542f9ec501a0474543249755b1.jpeg

I’m sort of kidding but sort of not when I say that they should probably update this sign:


Here we are. The Lake Shore Limited at NYP, with an Acela across the platform:/monthly_2019_02/4C0C91D4-AB3E-43EC-8AB5-C50CB8553F3C.thumb.jpeg.f74e5ac754e172d75be28c1d5ef78d77.jpeg/monthly_2019_02/9A05112D-9BD8-4F6B-8557-05D48E4477E2.thumb.jpeg.39802ec6c3fddefd381192977fb57994.jpeg

4811 and ViewDiner Sleeper Lounge 68008 _Columbus_:



So my take on contemporary dining? I’m actually very happy with it. Sleeper passengers now have a genuinely nice place to stretch out, take in the views, and socialize with others (without being restricted to specific meal times). Service was superb on the way there, in that the attendant came over the moment I sat down, asking if I would be eating now and if I wanted anything to drink. When I ordered a beverage or my meal, he had it in front of me within a minute or two. And he even gave us the choice of a large, separately packaged blondie or dark chocolate brownie (in addition to the little vegan brownie bar that was already in my box) for dessert. And from my dad’s perspective, the free booze didn’t hurt either.

While I do enjoy the classic Amtrak communal seating that makes it so easy to chat with other passengers at while we eat, I have to confess that it was quite nice to have a table to ourself. And I suppose if both parties are cool with it, there still isn’t anything keeping you from sharing a table with others, though asking them might be a bit awkward.

I do feel for the people in coach who can’t have a full hot meal onboard anymore, especially when you consider the fact that the LSL had a particularly high rate of diner utilization of coach passengers before it got all contemporary. But the Lounge attendant on #49 explained that the main issue that prevents them from serving coach pax, is that they just can’t fit all the boxed meals it would take to do so. That sounds about right when you consider the fact that they needed FOUR full size trash cans to dispose of all the boxes on this trip.

TLDR: The service was good, the food was tasty, and the LSL *finally* has a pleasant lounge for (sleeper) passengers to relax and enjoy the scenery. It could benefit from more vegetarian options and maybe a bit more of a selection for dessert, but you’re going to be onboard for three meals _at most_, so even that isn’t a huge issue.


----------



## neroden (Feb 24, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> [SIZE=12pt]But the attendant on #49 explained that the main issue with that is that they just can’t fit all the boxed meals it would take to serve coach passengers. That sounds about right when you consider the fact that they needed FOUR full size trash cans to dispose of all the boxes on this trip.[/SIZE]


That sounds like a "fix the packaging" problem.  They should fix it.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 24, 2019)

neroden said:


> ﻿ That sounds like a "fix the packaging" problem.  They should fix it.


As long as they stick with boxed meals, I don't think they really can fix that.


----------



## daybeers (Feb 26, 2019)

Aren't the boxes recyclable?!? :angry2:


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 26, 2019)

daybeers said:


> Aren't the boxes recyclable?!? :angry2:


Oh right, they are. Thinking about it now, the four bins they had out were blue, so they must have been recycling. Still doesn’t solve the issue of them not having the storage space to serve coach passengers, though.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Feb 27, 2019)

If you have any questions about colleges I'm more than happy to give advice. I went to all small schools and was very happy. Go to a school in the south and you get snow days


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 27, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> If you have any questions about colleges I'm more than happy to give advice. I went to all small schools and was very happy. Go to a school in the south and you get snow days


Thank you!


----------



## railiner (Mar 1, 2019)

Nice report...thanks for taking us along.


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 1, 2019)

railiner said:


> Nice report...thanks for taking us along.


My pleasure.


----------

